# Poo in the peaks photos!!!!



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well what an amazing walk with so many dogs! The weather was fantastic with a very light short shower on the way back but mostly Warm sunshine, perfect for us and the dogs!
Excellent walk which was just under 7 miles altogether! So well done everyone!
Super organising too, so i hope the wine was chilled perfectly in colins fridge!

Lovely to meet you all!

Here are a few of the pics, im hoping youll all add more!

Sam and max
X

Crossing the river by stepping stones!









It took a while!









Our first rest!









Time for a splash


















Lion rock!!









Dove holes caves









Me trying to be arty









Fab day! I hope it to be an annual event! I want to camp next time 

Thanks again!

Sam x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow oh wow. Looks great. Thanks for the photos - now we just need someone to tag all of the dogs and owners


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures Sam, I missed out on the camping too my own fault though but would be up for it if there's a next time, we missed out on the pimms didn't we


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Brilliant photos, we had a good day. Met loads of lovely poos and their owners,we really enjoyed it. Eddie is fast asleep now x x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Had a lovely day, were so lucky that the rain held off, lovely photo's (think that its me and Dudley crossing the stepping stones), was so nice to meet those of you I got to chat to, although all too briefly. Took my camera but hardly got any pics as each time I tried to get it out I seemed to have to try to get Dudley out of the river to stop him chasing ducks! What a lovely group of dogs, lots of different shapes and sizes but all beautiful.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

We really enjoyed the meet up. It was great socialisation for our poo's, beautiful scenery and good walking weather. Lovely to meet people who's names on the forum I can now put a "face" to. (Well the ones I can remember!). Great organisation from Clare. Lucy is fast asleep on her pillow as I type and snoring very heavily! xx


----------



## Jash (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow! What a day!
Dexter has been bathed and brushed, and is now sound asleep.... here are some pictures I took.... enjoy


----------



## Jash (Jun 25, 2012)

more pictures....


----------



## Jash (Jun 25, 2012)

last few.... Thank you everyone for a fab day! Well worth the travel! The crisp stealing monster is still sleeping! Quiet night for me! 
Hopefully he will be this calm for his obedience test tomorrow?!! Fingers crossed ray:


----------



## Tracey cruise (Jun 22, 2013)

It was a fantastic day, it's true the cockapoo are the loveliest pooches in the world, fab breed, every passer by wax admiring them all... Great day. Well organised, hope to do it again, a big camp group would b ace....


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ooo thats me crossing the stones at the front with my son behind me in green, my husband is a few behind in shorts! Lovely photos, keep them coming! 

Sam n max xx


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello all... had a lovely day meeting you all and all your beautiful poos. Teddy had so much fun and fell asleep as soon as we got in the car. Hope to meet u all again. 
Just wondering how to make my photos smaller to put on here... It says they are too big xx

Thank you


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So so sad that myself and Molly missed out this year   

What a great turn out of people and dogs and the weather looks like it was perfect.

I'm trying to spot everyone in the photos....I recognise some of the people and dogs...yes we need a 'tag' option on here too 

Huge well done to Clare for organising such a successful walk ....

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mairi, I hadn't realised you couldn't go and was very disappointed to hear you weren't there, maybe another time.


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

A few photos from poo in the peaks x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We All Missed Mairi xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Was a fab day, I'm just sad I had to turn back due to my stupid hips! Sadly because of this I didn't get chance to meet everyone  Oh well took some lovely pictures on my trip back to the car park. I also think it should be an annual event! I missed Mairi and Molly too, maybe next time! Jasper had a fab time and was absolutely filthy and exhausted when we got back to the b&b, he slept like a baby while we had a lovely meal  top job Clare xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting such lovely pictures. I was there but had to turn back with my monster buggy! Thank you so much to your lovely hubby Karen, for helping me with it. I did chuckle after making it across the stones with the wretched buggy I turned around to see Richard then carrying Wilf across the river! What a hero lol. So it was nice to meet those that I managed to say hello to. The dogs as usual were brilliant. Thanks for organising Clare


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

We're home, the car is unpacked and the washing machine is on, phew. Well, what a weekend! Thank you to everyone that came, we were so lucky with the weather.  

Thank you posting the pictures too, keep them coming. I sadly hardly got any as my battery died . It's great to read that everyone had a great time and I'm so pleased to have put a face to the name of so many people now. . 

Highlights of the weekend for me were:
1. Discovering our yurt was so small that even Hansel and Gretel would have struggled to fit in  Then to see the luxury of Colins/Julie/Janets caravans..... lol
2. Realising that my phone had barely any signal for most of the weekend. Sorry to anyone who was trying to reach me!!
3. Finding half the group in the wrong car park and doing a convoy style follow me rescue to the other car park where the rest of the group patiently waited 
4. Seeing all the poos and their families together in the most beautiful setting. The stepping stones was a dramatic backdrop for our group photos. 
5. Riley leaving his mark at Rivendale... :laugh: Debbie knows what I mean... 
6. Marvelling at how Karen L managed 4 Poos single handled for the entire weekend 
7. Julie and Janet and family for drinks on Friday night.
8. Karen (Wilfiboy) for the Pure dog food which came in extremely handy that evening as I forgot to defrost their raw meat. 

and last but not least a massive big thank you to Colin who was the perfect gentleman and very kindly stepped in to save the day on more than once occasion. We used his fridge, his freezer and his loo . He cooked us a lovely big breakfast before the walk and he kept us warm and dry and maybe a little merry in the evenings with his great hospitality. THANK YOU xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So the moral of the story, dogs had a super time, great to meet everyone, accomodation maybe questionable.....Colin's a fabulous host... So all down to Colin's next time


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Some pictures I took, the stepping stones, Dudley and Tilly (Lottie's tilly), Dudley and I enjoying an ice lolly at the half way point, Lottie and Tilly









































The pictures I didn't get were Dudley in the river chasing ducks, Dudley gallantly diving into the river after Tilly when she couldn't get out (jury is out whether he pushed her in in the first place!) and then having to be rescued himself (both had to be hauled out as it was too high sided at that point), and the dead sheep in the river that Dudley discovered! anyone else see that?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

few more 







Dudley and Tilly







Dudley doing an impression of a well behaved dog







Fen and Dudley, almost identical non related twins! (and only 3 days apart in age!), its Fen crossing the stones in my first lot of pics


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

We had a fantastic day, really great to meet you all and put faces to usernames!
I am the person with the blue and white scarf in the middle of the stepping stones in one of the first pics in Sam's post.

Mairi I was looking for a blonde lady and perfect white pooch for ages, so had the accost Clare in the end, who told me sadly you couldn't make it...such a shame...you were missed! 😊

Thanks to Clare a sterling effort getting us all together in such a beautiful setting 👏

We have just got home and are all knackered!!

Here a a few pretty terrible pics!



















My OH and Binky 'in action'


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> So the moral of the story, dogs had a super time, great to meet everyone, accomodation maybe questionable.....Colin's a fabulous host... So all down to Colin's next time


Bring it on LOL...6 adults , 4 kids and 10 dogs in one lodge!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for putting those photos up Dawn! I might have to steal a couple 

Tilly and I had a brilliant time - I was very proud of how well she did considering she's only 5.5 months! 

Rachel (Jasperblack) it was a shame you couldnt do the whole walk, but your jasper is gorgeous!! when we had a sit down, he came over and sat on my lap and gave me some lovely kisses - friendly boy!

x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> few more
> 
> View attachment 9242
> Dudley and Tilly
> ...


I LOVE LOVE LOVE that second picture!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Bring it on LOL...6 adults , 4 kids and 10 dogs in one lodge!!


Any pictures?!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Thanks for putting those photos up Dawn! I might have to steal a couple
> 
> Tilly and I had a brilliant time - I was very proud of how well she did considering she's only 5.5 months!
> 
> ...


Tilly did do really well, lottie pm me your e-mail and i'll e-mail the pics I have of Tilly (couple more with you in as well).
jasper is a little sweetie - was it his bowl Dudley pinched and ran off with?!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't get many pics myself so thank you to those that did. Here's what I got before the battery died:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A few more ....




























Still awaiting the video ....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A little biased but ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA7ysxc6ajM


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just wanted to add I loved seeing curly boy Milo with Val yesterday it was a nice surprise as she hadn't been planning to go, she wasn't able to walk too far. I knew it was Milo the minute I saw him and he and Dudley said a nice hello.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Karen, now tell us who is who?  Look forward to the the video. Something I thought of afterwards was that next time we should video saying hello to everyone at the start so we all know who is who, that would be a great little video too... 

Btw, your hubby was such a star, carrying Karen's buggy over the stepping stones :star: So glad to have finally met you after all this time.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Hope this works ....
> 
> http://youtu.be/uoakaE_HW2c
> 
> ...


Karen, it says the videos are private? Can you set them to public?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry I'll have a look ....they'll be sorted by next week x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Hope this works ....
> 
> http://youtu.be/uoakaE_HW2c
> 
> ...


I can't view these it says this video is private! Any ideas anyone please?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Snap!'!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab photos .. lovely meet and wonderful owners & poos

Now we need some photos of Colin's party lodge lol 

Karen don't go and get all techy on me, and add videos ... hey that is just too much for me to take


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think everyone was a little too, erm, well, merry...to think to take any pictures...some more than others


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lol .. a merry lodge .. perfect.

Well you needed lots of light refreshment (wine) after a lovely long poo walk ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Try again


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep it works  ahhh lovely poos in action 

ok you now have the techy crown to wear xxxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I can see them now, fab! Like the the video of the group at the beginning. It's so hard to tell the difference between the the three blue roan girls. Good job they had there bandanas and flowers


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You don't think I did it do you JoJo xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a little help from our friends Karen


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I wasn't there...but all these photos and videos make me feel like I was. Fabulous place for a walk. It looked such fun. Glad you all had a great time and the weather held for you. Love all the pictures too.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah really fantastic photos and videos...I now feel like I was kind of there 

I Love hearing everyone's voices...it's so strange as they're never how you imagine them being 

Karen, is that you asking how to pronounce my name in one of them??!! Sorry, it really made me laugh...you know how your ears prick up if someone says your name :laugh::laugh::laugh:

And don't worry, everyone outside Scotland struggles with it...

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I call you M and Molly .. much easier lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey those stepping stones look a challenge .. I would have slipped and made a pickle of myself  that is just my style ... 

Was everyone ok getting across?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Guilty as charged I was hoping you didn't notice ... I was saying to people it's like when there's a character in a book and you just make your own pronunciation up in your head... Cos you don't have to read it allowed, we remember you typing it frenetically .... Is it Marry :undwech:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's just pronounced the same way as Barry....Carry.....Harry.... The spelling just puts everyone off...it's a Scottish Gaelic name as my mums from the Isle of Skye 

I think we just pronounce it a little differently obviously rolling our R's more and perhaps emphasising the 'a' more ....but im used to being called everything under the sun...even up here!!!  

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol Karen .... My mum always says I've got ears like satellites....don't miss a thing :laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Hey those stepping stones look a challenge .. I would have slipped and made a pickle of myself  that is just my style ...
> 
> Was everyone ok getting across?


I was thinking the same...knowing me, Molly would have pulled me in!!!! 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Missed you anyway and the ever elusive JoJo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok . no more calling you M in my head .. I will now call you Marry, well actually m*A*rry but I cant do accents, it will sound a bit common coming from me .. sorry about that


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have given up meets lol  never really started ha ha ha .. only been on two .. exclusive I like it


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not as much as I missed you all 

In the group video...who's saying "everyone say cheese".... Is it Clare?? 

Love hearing everyone's voice

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You all look like you had a fab time. Wish we were there 
Ruby has her last injections on Tuesday - cant wait to get out!
we would definitely like to come along to next years (is it an annual event ??)
And meet you all properly and your lovely poos! X


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Btw, your hubby was such a star, carrying Karen's buggy over the stepping stones :star: So glad to have finally met you after all this time.


He was wasn't he! Karen, I now realise we spent ages chatting at the 'wrong' car park and I didn't twig it was you  I can be a bit slow at putting things together sometimes............


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha! Mairi, Dawn and I travelled up together and were saying how much we were looking forward to meeting you.... But how do we pronounce your name?? We were disappointed to hear you couldn't make it in the end, you were definitely missed! 

There's always next time 

Not sure exactly where in Scotland you are, but we are going up to Berwick-upon-tweed for a few days in the summer, with probably a day in Edinburgh as my auntie lives there. Maybe we could sort something depending n where you are x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hey those stepping stones look a challenge .. I would have slipped and made a pickle of myself  that is just my style ...
> 
> Was everyone ok getting across?


Nooo JoJo, not me. I didn't even attempt it, dragged Milo and OH back to the bridge at the beginning and started again 

Val


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Haha! Mairi, Dawn and I travelled up together and were saying how much we were looking forward to meeting you.... But how do we pronounce your name?? We were disappointed to hear you couldn't make it in the end, you were definitely missed!
> 
> There's always next time
> 
> Not sure exactly where in Scotland you are, but we are going up to Berwick-upon-tweed for a few days in the summer, with probably a day in Edinburgh as my auntie lives there. Maybe we could sort something depending n where you are x


Oh yes definitely let me know when you're in Edinburgh,its not far from me at all....I used to work there.

It would be lovely to catch up 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not much different, but a slightly revised, edited longer version x

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA7ysxc6ajM


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Is Mabel the name of the second dog? Simply gorgeous coat! They are both beautiful. 
The video is terrific, looks like so much fun. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not sure Mable is the one who starts off with the pink lead.... She is heavily favoured in the video, sorry, but her dad had the camera.... Millie and Roo, both blue roans come into shot too, and Karens clipped blue roan looks stunning...where are those clippers xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah so lovely to see the video!!!!!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Many thanks, Clare, for organising such a fab day. It was lovely to meet so many wonderful cockapoos and their equally wonderful owners  You are all such lovely, friendly people!

Can we do it again please?

Toffin
x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How good are Wilf and Mabel? makes me laugh hearing you say hope no one fancies that duck, think Dudley did his first leap in around then, I hadn't noticed any ducks but as he was diving after them later he may well have spied it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It was home dried yummy heart in my pocket that quite a few had a bit of as they cud smell it in my pocket ... Just had visions of not being able to spot your own poo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab video .. feel like we are there ... Karen Wilf is gorgeous


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Fab video .. feel like we are there ... Karen Wilf is gorgeous


Isn't he just...looks a real sweetheart 

xxx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Not sure Mable is the one who starts off with the pink lead.... She is heavily favoured in the video, sorry, but her dad had the camera.... Millie and Roo, both blue roans come into shot too, and Karens clipped blue roan looks stunning...where are those clippers xx


Mable it is. She is just stunning. I couldn't take my eyes off her coat. Such beautiful coloration. 
Wilfi is gorgeous too, but there is something about that blue roan lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes Mabel is a gorgeous girl and her owner is quite nice too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Yes Mabel is a gorgeous girl and her owner is quite nice too


:embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed: why thankyou very much  back at you my dear, with bells on


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Bring it on LOL...6 adults , 4 kids and 10 dogs in one lodge!!


:jumping::star:arty2::welcome::laugh::smile::ilmc:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! What a fabulous location for a meet and what a fantastic turn out. Is that Dovedale? We stayed in a dog friendly cottage near there in September last year and I'm sure I recognise the river crossing as Saffi fell in . It will always be a very special place in my heart as Marcus proposed that weekend


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney would have been in seventh heaven with so many poos to play with and water to swim in too. So it was such shame we couldn't be there (Iwas on my way to Paris that day to meet a NZ friend). The Peaks are not far from us and I have lovely memories of taking my children walking there when they were little. I am so hoping there will be another meet next year that we can join. It looked so much fun.

Thank you to all the posters of photos and the video for those of us that couldn't make it.


----------

